# hi



## iliass84 (Nov 3, 2008)

hi i m iliass from morocco i m 24 years old i have a diploma in commerce  i need live in mexico 
there is possibility for that


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. If you have a visa for Mexico in your passport and can support yourself without working in Mexico, it is a great place to live. Expecting to get permission to work in Mexico is not practical. There is massive unemployment and wages are very low. To maintain a visa, you will have to prove sufficient foreign income every year.


----------



## emptyhandedtraveler (Aug 8, 2008)

I am new to this. I am not replying to this thread but asking a new question: I have heard that butane is more plentiful than propane in Mexico and I am just wondering if that is true. Where does one refill propane bottles for a travel trailer? Are propane and butane interchangeable? Need to make adjustments on the equipment? 

Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome and I have good news for you. Propane is what is used in Mexico; LPG = Gaz Liquado and it is available at Propane stations in, or on the outskirts of every town of any size. If you are driving an RV with a fixed tank, you may refill at the separate fuel stations you will see for 'Gaz Carburacion'. However, if you have portable tanks, you will have to ask how to find the different refill station for those. If you are in an RV park, they will know or will have an exchange program. Otherwise, the vehicle station will give you directions. You will find the equipment identical to that found in the USA.


----------



## emptyhandedtraveler (Aug 8, 2008)

*Propane gas tanks*



RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome and I have good news for you. Propane is what is used in Mexico; LPG = Gaz Liquado and it is available at Propane stations in, or on the outskirts of every town of any size. If you are driving an RV with a fixed tank, you may refill at the separate fuel stations you will see for 'Gaz Carburacion'. However, if you have portable tanks, you will have to ask how to find the different refill station for those. If you are in an RV park, they will know or will have an exchange program. Otherwise, the vehicle station will give you directions. You will find the equipment identical to that found in the USA.


Thanks for your response, rvgringo. I enjoy reading this forum and find most of my answers by just browsing. Thank you and all the other participants.

Another question I have concerns Mexican car insurance. I have quotes from Mexpro, and they seem in line with other agencies. One website gave quotes on different companies and included a comment "Best Service" on one company and "Best Coverage" on another. I guess I want one policy that fits both of those descriptions. You could have good coverage but without service, it wouldn't do much good. Any ideas on this? Thanks for your help.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Now there's an area I can't help you with since I haven't had an accident since I was 16, back in 1954 during a blizzard. We have one vehicle with US plates insured through a local agent with AIG Mexico. The other, with Jalisco plates, is covered by ANA. I hope I never have an answer for this one.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Try Comercial Seguros ING. That's what my cousin had along with a lot of his expat friends when they were living down here with their U.S. and Canadian plated vehicles.


----------

